# WRI Nail Butt section



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a built Nail butt section for sale. $80.00. Let me know if you would like it. Fits Allstar 1509 tips and of course WRI rods from Fusions to the Nail. Extremely strong butt section puts more of the load into the tip section of the rod, helping improve casting distance.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Pics? 

Handle length ?

Built or a blank ?


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

It's built but it could be blank again.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Dave doesn't care, he is just asking to ask because well that's Dave doing Dave things.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

cooper138 said:


> Dave doesn't care, he is just asking to ask because well that's Dave doing Dave things.


Introfiant KNOWS BETTER . . . I bought a Breakaway blank from him a while back . . . So, go pound sand !!!


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Easy killer just having a little fun with ya, you're always there to help someone on this board so don't take things on the Internet so personal. I'm gonna leave it at that since this is Intro's post. Guess I'll go pound sand now. Sad face.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

cooper138 said:


> Easy killer just having a little fun with ya, you're always there to help someone on this board so don't take things on the Internet so personal. I'm gonna leave it at that since this is Intro's post. Guess I'll go pound sand now. Sad face.


Cooper,

I apologize to you for my reacting that way. It's hard to read "intent" in words online, sometimes . . . I'm sorry !

Dave


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

All good bud, never intended to offend now let's see if this bumping helps him sell


----------



## Jolly_J (Oct 28, 2015)

Interested, have any pics?


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

The lack of desire to get into the details has me at a stand still lol. It is built, full length, I believe the back of the reel seat is at 33" but I will check. As for pictures, please send me your cell number in a PM and I will text you them. If one desires, I can strip it down to the blank, and I will sell it for $90.00.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Where are you located? It doesnt show me on my phone. I have a 1508 SUR top section would that fit it?


----------

